# holter interperation in hospital



## taralyn1 (Oct 25, 2009)

My co-worker & I are arguing about the code for an interpertaion of a 24 hour holter monintor the Dr. @ the hospital.  She says to bill like our complete holter we do in the office & a 26 mod I disagree.  Any help on the correct code to use.

Thank you
Taralyn


----------



## lmbroomall (Oct 25, 2009)

what about 93237 for the intrepretation and 93236 for the monioring na d real time date analysis with report


----------



## jlb102780 (Oct 26, 2009)

taralyn1 said:


> My co-worker & I are arguing about the code for an interpertaion of a 24 hour holter monintor the Dr. @ the hospital.  She says to bill like our complete holter we do in the office & a 26 mod I disagree.  Any help on the correct code to use.
> 
> Thank you
> Taralyn



I use code 93233


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 26, 2009)

You are right. On the holter codes you wouldn't be putting a -26 modifier on. These codes are either global only, professional component only, or technical component only codes per Medicare physician fee schedule.


----------



## arleneg527 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use code 93227 for the 24 hour holter monitor.


----------



## bhong (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,
   I do use 93233 for holter in my hospital claims.


----------



## taralyn1 (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you alll for your help

taralyn


----------

